# processus / process / procès ?



## mmeridus

Bonjour, 

J'aimerais savoir s'il y a une différence entre *process et processus* et est ce qu'ils ont la mm prononciation.

Merci


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonjour mmeridus, bienvenue parmi nous !

Je ne comprends pas votre question : _process_ n'est pas français  et n'a donc pas de prononciation française.

Au revoir


----------



## Chimel

Effectivement, _process_ n'est pas français mais il s'entend assez couramment (hélas?) dans un contexte industriel. Mmeridus l'a donc peut-être déjà entendu dans ce cadre-là.

Je dirais donc:
_Processus_ est un terme qui peut s'employer dans un grand nombre de contextes (processus social, politique, biologique...), souvent pour désigner une suite de phénomènes "naturels" (qui n'ont pas été consciemment voulus par l'homme).

Dans le domaine technique et industriel, on parle plutôt de _procédé (_de fabrication, de production...). Il s'agit alors généralement d'une suite d'actions inventées par l'homme pour produire un certain résultat. Certains utilisent aussi le terme anglais _process_ (qui se prononce alors plus ou moins à l'anglaise).


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Merci Chimel de rectifier mon tir... je n'en avais aucune idée (et non, je ne vais pas pleurer sur le fait que le français se perd )


----------



## Chimel

Je ne vais pas non plus entamer la rengaine des affreux anglicismes qui s'insinuent partout, si ce n'est pour dire tout de même que, dans ce cas-ci, _process_ me semble un anglicisme purement "gratuit" et assez snob, car je ne vois aucune raison de ne pas dire _procédé_ (ou _processus_ dans certains cas).

Donc, une chose est d'expliquer ce terme à Mmeridus si il/elle l'a déjà entendu, mais cela n'empêche pas de lui dire, comme tu l'as fait, que ce n'est pas du bon français.

Bonne soirée.


----------



## Corsicum

Bonsoir,
Un constat pour le cas particulier des informaticiens :
Je suis tout à fait d’accord avec vos remarques en ce qui concerne le langage courrant, quand la fréquence d’utilisation est relativement faible, c’est bien processus ou procédé qu’il est recommandé d’utiliser.
Par contre pour le jargon informatique, dans un exposé ou une documentation, quand on doit répéter cent fois processus on tolère assez facilement l’abréviation de process. Assez souvent process lui même disparaît quand on parle de processus père et fils pour ne parler que du père et du fils)
Tout dépend du contexte et de la fréquence d’utilisation, un informaticien peut programmer et parler de process toute la journée et utiliser processus dans le civil, ne soit que pour se changer les idées et être compris.


----------



## Huffameg

Bonjour,
je voudrais faire revivre cette discussion:
N'ayant jamais vu employé l'anglicisme "process" en français, je vois cependant de plus en plus l'emploi du «procès» pour signifier ce que l'on appelerait d'habitude «processus», donc ne signifiant pas un procès juridique.
Un exemple notable est la traduction en français, presque omniprésente en sciences humaines, du concept marxien en «procès de travail», «procès de production», «procès de valorisation», etc.

À votre avis, y a-t-il une différence, sinon sémantique au moins de connotation, entre «processus» et «procès»? Pourquoi n'emploie-t-on plus le terme «processus de travail», par exemple?


----------



## SergueiL

Bonjour, 

Le terme "procès" (prononcer [pʀɔsɛs]) n'est en effet pas rare dans les textes philosophiques. Ce n'est pas un anglicisme (le terme anglais _process_ est d'ailleurs un emprunt au vieux français), mais une survivance du passé, un archaïsme au sens analogue à "processus" ou "développement" mais qui sous cette forme présente une certaine "philosophité".

Par exemple, traduire "procès de travail" plutôt que "processus de travail" permet de signaler qu'à chaque occurrence de cette expression on évoque le concept marxiste reconnu et répertorié et non une notion plus générale.


----------



## Huffameg

Merci pour la réponse!



SergueiL said:


> Par exemple, traduire "procès de travail" plutôt que "processus de travail" permet de signaler qu'à chaque occurrence de cette expression on évoque le concept marxiste reconnu et répertorié et non une notion plus générale.



Il me semble pourtant qu'il s'agit d'une nouveauté, les traductions plus anciennes employant plutôt «processus», et non pas une coutume philosophique bien établie...


----------



## SergueiL

C'était une supposition, j'aurais dû être plus clair. Peut-être alors s'agit-il d'un phénomène de mode? Ou peut-être ce changement de traduction est-il le fait d'un traducteur initial qui a réussi à imposer son interprétation? Il faudrait alors analyser ses motivations...


----------



## Huffameg

SergueiL said:


> Peut-être alors s'agit-il d'un phénomène de mode?





SergueiL said:


> Ce n'est pas un anglicisme (le terme anglais _process_ est d'ailleurs un emprunt au vieux français), mais une survivance du passé



Il peut être intéressant de regarder ce que dit Larousse là-dessus:



			
				Larousse said:
			
		

> - (d'après l'anglais _process_) Synonyme de processus.



http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais/procès/64059?q=procès#63342


----------



## SergueiL

Personnellement c'est dans le Oxford que j'ai puisé ma référence. Il s'agit peut-être d'un chassé-croisé entre le français et l'anglais.


----------



## Roméo31

Quelques précisions :

Sur "PROCESS" :

Il convient tut d'abord de noter que "process" n'est pas enregistré par tous les dictionnaires. Le Moureau/Rouge, le GLI de 2015, le TLFi en tant qu'entrée, le Dict. de l'Ac. fr. ne l'ont répertorié.

Voici le sens et l'origine que le Grand Robert donne à ce nom :

_Le Grand Robert : _


> process [pʀɔsɛs] n. m.
> ÉTYM. V. 1960; mot angl., « procédé, méthode ».
> ◆ Anglic. Techn. Étude théorique des procédés et des techniques de traitement du pétrole et de la pétrolochimie. — REM. Terme critiqué, absent du Dict. technique de M. Moureau et J. Rouge.



Le  TLFi confirme l'emprunt originaire au français, dont parle Sergueil.



> Processeur dér. de _to *process*_ «exécuter une opération, traiter», de _process_ «action qui se déroule, opération», du m. angl. _proces_ empr. au fr. _procès*_.



Sur PROCÈS :

Sur un forum consacré à la langue française, il est opportun de signaler que ce mot a un sens en linguistique : ce que le verbe dit du sujet (action, état, etc.

Sur PROCESSUS :

Le _Grand dictionnaire terminologique_ donne les sens de "processus", par ex. celui-ci.


----------



## VeraHP

Bonjour à tous,



SergueiL said:


> Le terme "procès" (prononcer [pʀɔsɛs]) n'est en effet pas rare dans les textes philosophiques



Je m'interroge également sur le terme "procès", employé dans la langue philosophique avec le sens de processus et (d'après mon expérience) avec la prononciation "process". C'est un terme qu'on trouve effectivement dans les traductions françaises de Marx, mais qu'on retrouve aussi dans d'autres traditions philosophiques, là encore comme traduction de l'allemand (_konstitutiven Zeitigungsprozesse_, traduit par "procès constituants de temporalisation", dans le cas que j'ai sous les yeux (traduction de Eugen Fink par Dastur et Montavont)). Je pencherais donc plus volontiers (dans le contexte philosophique uniquement) pour une influence de l'allemand dans la réactivation de ce terme.

Je dis "réactivation", car je confirme que le terme n'est pas un néologisme. Littré le signale en effet, et d'ailleurs comme vieilli à son époque : "_Dans le langage scientifique, marche, développement, progrès (fort employé en ce sens dans l'ancienne langue). Le procès de l'évolution intellectuelle. Le procès de la formation embryonnaire_" (deuxième sens du mot "procès" dans le _Dictionnaire_, indiqué pour je ne sais quel raison après le sens biologique mais avant le sens juridique).

Je ne connais pas non plus la date de cette réactivation. Certains indiquent ci-dessus que le mot est d'adoption récente dans les traductions de Marx. Il faudrait vérifier si c'est également le cas pour les traductions de l'allemand dans d'autres champs de la philosophie ou des sciences humaines.

Quoiqu'il en soit, je continue de m'interroger sur l'origine de la prononciation souvent entendue de "procès" comme "process" (alors que le mot procès, pris dans son acception juridique, comporte un "s" muet). Influence de l'allemand ? Le mot mentionné par Littré se prononce comme le procès juridique ("_pro-sê ; l's se lie : un pro-sê-z important_", indique-t-il).

Bien à vous,

VHP


----------



## Roméo31

> Quoi qu'il en soit, je continue de m'interroger sur l'origine de la prononciation souvent entendue de "procès" comme "process" (alors que le mot procès, pris dans son acception juridique, comporte un "s" muet).


Peux-tu préciser tes sources sur la prononciation fréquente alléguée de_ procès_ comme _process_ [pʀɔsɛs] ?


----------



## VeraHP

Roméo31 said:


> Peux-tu préciser tes sources sur la prononciation fréquente alléguée de_ procès_ comme _process_ [pʀɔsɛs] ?



Mes sources ? J'ai envie de dire : fréquemment entendu en fac de philo, mais ça ne vaudrait pas preuve. Egalement rapporté plus haut par SergueiL.
Je me suis donc, en lisant ta question, lancé dans une ambitieuse recherche sur internet de mentions du mot "procès" prononcé [pʀɔsɛs] dans un contexte de sciences humaines,... recherche qui n'a rien donné. Ou plutôt qui ne m'a donné qu'un contre-exemple. Je suis en effet tombé sur une conférence de Renaud Barbaras (ici : http://savoirs.ens.fr/expose.php?id=719), qui prononce "procès" avec le "s" muet (je suppose qu'en phonétique ça s'écrit [pʀɔsɛ]) aux alentours de 16:23 et 16:42. Mais je n'ai pu trouver aucune occurrence de [pʀɔsɛs].


----------



## Roméo31

Merci bien.

Par ex., dans l'édition française de _Process and Reality (_de Whitehead_)_, publiée chez Gallimard, le mot _process _ est traduit par "procès" dans son acception philosophique. (Il signifie la réalité saisie dans son devenir.)
Certains philosophes n'auraient-ils pas conservé la prononciation du mot anglais _process _lorsqu'ils emploient le vocable _procès_ ?

Le lien fourni par Sergueil m'a permis d'entendre la prononciation du terme anglais _process_, et non celle du mot français _procès_ utilisé en philo.


----------



## SergueiL

Trouvé ce passage dans le _Vocabulaire de la philosophie_, Bordas, à l'article "processus" :


> Le mot _procès_ qui explique un _développement considéré dans l'ensemble de ses conditions réelles_ appartient depuis longtemps à la langue scientifique de toute l'Europe.
> (Note de Karl Marx pour l'édition française du _Capital_.)



Cela ne nous renseigne malheureusement pas sur la prononciation de _procès_ dans cette acception. Les recherches continuent.


----------

